# *



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

*


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Breakers are not designed to be used as a light switch 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

I can't tell by that picture, but that breaker probably isn't rated for switch use. However, there are breakers rated to be used as switches and the one that you replace that one with should be just that.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I stand corrected about the switching function….still learning.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Actually 10, 15, and 20 amp breakers used in your home are designed to be used as a switch. You will notice on the side SWD rated. This means the device is switching duty rated and must pass 10,000 operations. Larger breakers are not. The 10,000 on the side of the breaker represents AIR rating so don't confuse the two. These are different ratings.

Looking at your breaker, you obviously had an over current situation. Most likely caused by stresses over time in the connection to the bus caused by the switching. The breaker only senses current on the load side not the line side. This fault was on the line side. I hope the main breaker feeding the bus tripped, if not, you escaped a potential fire, and I would I get the main replaced quickly.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

Fun fact: you can use an infrared camera to find breakers that are potentially going to fail soon. They will be much warmer (assuming relatively equal loads on all circuits)


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Bad connection to the bus and/or contact in breaker. Will cook itself out over time. A hot breaker is the first sign. Not coming back on losing continuity across it is obviously the last.

An overload of the breaker can make it burn out faster but it doesn't really matter if it has good contact.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I think it was a little of everything.
I did notice it being warmer the last couple of weeks.
I also noticed it being loose when switching off and on.

I'll replace it with a SWD rated breaker.

Thank you all for the responses.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Why would you continue to use a breaker that was getting warm and loose?


> ?


I think you are very fortunate.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I would say it's a good time to switch to LEDs.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Could be Bill


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

> I would say it s a good time to switch to LEDs.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ditto on the LED suggestion. I just swapped 150W incandescents for 30W LEDs and boy what a difference! So worth the price just in light output not to mention the power savings. And reduced circuit load.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

Thats a constant high load and the heat weakened the spring. Hope it didn't damage that panel bus.
Ditto on LEDs. 
Using them as a switch usually won't wear out that part of the breaker, but will the actual switching mechanism.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I use my infrared thermometer and it detects differences between an open breaker and one running a load. It or the camera is a great way to monitor cable temps and such.



> Fun fact: you can use an infrared camera to find breakers that are potentially going to fail soon. They will be much warmer (assuming relatively equal loads on all circuits)
> 
> - William Shelley


----------

